# ASUS RT-N66U, recommend high gain antenna?



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gEEKaDE*
> 
> Alfa 9dBi WiFi Booster *$9.99*
> Asus Omni Antenna WL-ANT-191 *$23.99*
> Stumped on which antenna to get. Will the Alfa antenna perform the same as the Asus one?


Sorry I cant really help on that, because I don't know a lot about antennas. But whoever comes along could you also tell me if this antenna is good? https://www.sparkfun.com/products/145


----------



## gEEKaDE

bump


----------



## stubass

i would spend the extra an get the Asus one. But with dual band routers higher gain antennas seem to not make any noticable difference and can do more harm than good.. before you decide you should read this 9 page discussion from smallnetbuilder forums
http://forums.smallnetbuilder.com/showthread.php?t=6832


----------

